# King Canada Tools??



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys,
I was just wondering does anyone here own any King Canada tools. I recently visited a custom trim and moulding shop that used King Canada exclusively; planers, bandsaw, tablesaw, chopsaw etc. The boys working there said they wouldn't buy anything else, especially seeing the prices. I have never tried these tools but the prices are great! I would certainly be interested in picking up their thickness planer if it was a decent tool.

Dennis


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I am not a fan of King Canada, I think they are a bit lacking in quality. But it really depends on how you are going to use the tool. A friend of the family has had King Canada tools in his shop for years and he loves them and he can do some very nice work with them as well.


----------



## woodu2 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a King 6" jointer. It has worked well and i have had no problems. I had a King sliding mitre saw but i have upgraded to a Bosch. I found the King saw a bit 'cheap' in quality and did not keep true angles. I use it now for my 'framing' saw and it works good for that. A friend has a 20" planer from King and it has been a real workhorse for him with no problems.


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not a big fan of low quality tools, when I buy something I like it to last. On the other hand I love a good deal, and I'm not doing this to make a living. I was looking at the rigid planer I'm probably better off spending a bit more an getting that. What do you recommend for planers and jointers locally Cstrang? I see you have alot of Delta in your shop. You shop at Rideout's? This is a hard spot to find any decent woodworking tools!

Dennis


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

I have their 6" parallelogram jointer (DJ-15 clone) that I bought used and it has been good for me so far. The King Canada line is the cheap import stuff, and I think King Industrial is the better quality machines worthwhile of consideration.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I get all my tools at Rideout's, I am going to be getting a new Delta jointer and planer this summer, I have to go into Rideout's next week to price them. I find their selection good, if they don't have the tool you are looking for they can usually get it within a couple of weeks. I am a Delta guy with a very grey shop lol, I think the price range and the quality Delta offers is good for me in the stage I am in right now, however sometimes Delta's customer service leaves a bit to be desired. Not sure if you know, it came as news to me the other day when I was looking on Rideout's web site, they are now carrying Laguna and with their recent addition of Festool I think they are expanding into more premium tools, always a nice thing. If you were to go with the Ridgid planer I think that would be a good choice, I hear good things about their tools. And there is always Delta and General.

Chris


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Redshirt touched on a good point…King Canada and King Industrial are the same company, but the lines are not identical.


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Knotscott: Yeah I was talking about King Canada, I realize King has an industrial line as well. I'm sure that is some pretty decent gear. Thanks for clearing that up though, some people might have misunerstood.

Chris: If you are getting a new planer and jointer this summer I will gladly buy any "old" ones you have to get rid of  I have to check into Rideout's I haven't even considered Delta or General. I figure most of it was out of my price range, I'll have to check it out tomorrow.

Dennis


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I would be more than happy to give you a deal on an "old" jointer and planer… but there is none to be had lol… these are going to be my first jointer and planer. I just sick of paying the price for dressed lumber so I think I am going to break down and buy them.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Chris . . . they have a Unisaw on the floor at Rideouts. What a brute of a table. If you are heading there next week shoot me a PM on the day and time. If you are visiting around lunchtime I may be able to pop over and say howdy.

Dennis, i have a King BS (KC-1433FXR). It was the best bang for my buck. I believe it was a little over $600 and they delivered it. This was first BS so I have nothing really to compare it to. I have nothing bad to say about it.

Im not so sure on the smaller King tools thought . .. like the mitre saw.


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Right on Zuki,
Sounds like a great deal. I'm not sure what my next tool purchase will be, band saw or table saw? But I'll be checking this out tomorrow. On another topic did you ever check out that lumber spot in the Pearl? I believe it's called Lighthouse Lumber on Glencoe Dr. I am going to do some serious window shopping tomorrow, might check this spot out as well.

Dennis


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Dennis:

I recently purchased the King Drill Press Model KC-110C for $148.00 at Loews. I was very hesitant to do so JUST because of the low price. I couldn't be happier! Everything (Adjustments & Settings) were Spot on right out of the box. The "Finish" quality of the Exterior and Interior is about as good as it gets. It runs so quietly I almost foget to shut it off …LOL…In contrast, I had one Quick look at the Ryobi comparable and walked away. Man! Talk about ROUGH!!

I mistakenly bought a Ryobi, Bench top Band Saw and have made every conceivable adjustment/modification to get it to cut where "I" want it to cut. Main problem with it is that the Lower Blade Guides are a full 2 INCHES below the table! Excessive play in the Blade Methinks!

Zuki: Thank you…LOL… I'm also looking at both of Kings 14" Band Saws, the one you mentioned at $600.00 and Model KC-1401HD at Apprx. $400.00 which looks almost identical to the Ridgid BS1400 at Home Depot for $469.00

As you probably know King has a Line of Woodworking tools called "King" and a Line called "Performance Plus" have looked at both on their site, not sure what the "Spec" differences are other than different types of tools.

I'm also looking at their 10" Sliding, Dual, Compound, Mitre Saw with Lazers (not that I'd use the lazer) Model 8385. BUT! Once again, Price! Where can you buy a Decent Saw like that for Apprx. $300.00CDN?


> I've almost bought the Bosch at anywhere from $550 to $600


 Money is not a problem for me BUT!!! One problem I'm having is trying to find a retail outlet to go and "Play with them" and I don't feel like driving all the way to Montreal, their head facility just to do that…LOL…

I've also downloaded all the Manuals and Parts List for a BUNCH of their tools from their Web Site i.e. the Cut at 90 Degrees for the above Mitre Saw is 3"x13-3/4" aint to Shabby! 15Amp, 5000RPM, Electronic Brake etc.

So. If I buy it and it's not all that great, I'll just blame it on you Dennis, maybe even drag Zuki in also. JUST KIDDING GUYS!!!

Keep Makin' Sawdust People: Rick


----------



## Deckard (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I have had NO problem with the sliding 10" compound miter saw. I never use the laser on the saw - I prefer to eyeball the cut mark and adjust (call me old school). I do this with my Ridgid 10" Compound (non-slider) and my old 10" Delta Sliding Compound saw. Once the fence is properly set up, and running with a decent blade, the saw just purrs.
One feature I would have appreciated is a switch like on my Freud Router that turns on the vacuum when I engage the switch.

I also have a 6" joiner, a 15" planer. Both are industrial and work beyond my expectations. All my other tools are either Rockwell (Bandsaw x 2, tablesaw) or Delta (bandsaw, lathe, tablesaw, sander).

Of all my tools, I must say I love my (antique!) Rockwell tools especially the two routers I own.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

I bought the lower line "performance plus" air compressor just to give the brand a try without breaking the bank. I was sorely dissappointed with the quality of it. The tube from the compressor head to the tank broke twice. I think that attention to detail, customer service, and quality is a company wide thing, so, I, for one will not be buying a "King" tool of any kind. BTW, I got the 18 ga nailer with the compressor, and it is not a shining star of a tool either. If a company is going to market any type of cheap, flimsy, piece of crap, I don't want to support it.


----------



## Deckard (Mar 10, 2011)

I know what you mean about the compressor. I had a peak in one of their containers for metal scrap and there had to be hundreds of trashed compressors - small red ones marked performance plus or something like that. Each one had a hole burnt into the tank(s) and the motor was smashed through with a hammer - so they were utterly useless.

The company did replace my fence on the saw for free and the new one is fine.

I have had no trouble with the industrial tools, no trouble with the saw, bit I would not purchase the lower end tools. Ever.

Always purchase the best tool that you can afford - and if that means you have to wait, then wait.


----------



## JoelB (Mar 1, 2009)

I just picked up a new-to-me King 15" planer (actually sold under a different brand name-transpower). Still a solid machine that despite its age is more than capable. If you make a living off your woodworking, or have money to burn, get a nice new machine…for the rest of us there is always the used market.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*I have a King 10" sliding compound miter saw, with laser. The laser is the only negative as it just gives you a general idea of where to cut, ie; you still have to draw a line to know precisely where to cut. Otherwise very accurate especially combined with a 10" 90 tooth cross-cut saw blade. Could'nt be happier. A buddy of mine has King Canada tools and feels the same way.
Jack*


----------



## mike99 (Aug 1, 2013)

Deckard, 
About your King 10 miter saw… I have one too but it's not working too well after I stupidly tried cutting a small piece of 2×4 against grain, didn't have a good hold on it and was not fastened down. Anyway the whole thing went flying and the saw blade sang for a while. The saw still cuts but there is like some resistance, wierd noise coming from it too. Like steeped in molasses. I changed blades but the problem is still there. I figure I wrecked a bearing or something. Was wondering if anyone knows what needs fixing.


----------

